# pea feilds



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

what are your ideas for the best hide in a pea feild? all the feilds are completely flat with no sloughs or rockpiles at all. Do you dig your blinds in? Any help appreciated. There are alot of geese in my area in the peas and we havent figured out a good hide yet. thanks


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Digging in would definetly help. What i have found that works barring digging in is to find a bowl area in the field. Place your decoys around the rim of the bowl in a U shape with the bottom of the U being in the bottom of the bowl. It takes away the issue of the blinds highlighting or looking like lumps among the dekes. It also gives the birds less time to react when they finally realize there are lumps in amongst the decoys. They have to make a quick decision and alot of times they are commited by then and in easy shooting range. With dekes at the top of the bowl that is what gets there attention and as they get closer the more they see the dekes that funnel into the bowl. Some of my best hunts have been done this way. The bowl doesn't have to be large just enough to cover the highlighting effect on intial contact. Lastly and this is really important in a pea field, make sure you take your blind cover from an area far away from where you are gonna set up. Pea fields with blind material taken from right around them stand out like a sore thumb from the air. Hope these strategy's help :beer:


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh and yes i saw the flat part about the field, but i have never seen a field that doesn't have at least a small bowl in it somewhere


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Dig your blinds in. Its alot of work but it may mean birds or no birds. Make sure to fill the hole back in when you are done.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't dig holes for your blinds if it is a no-till field unless the farmer says you can.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the ideas. one feild in particular i will be able to dig in cuz its my grandpa's land.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

holes in fields=near grand forks unfilled holes=the fields will always be posted=broken front axles on combines=you will never hunt here no matter if your from north dakota, grand forks, russia, illinois, florida, or my neighbor... because of a few idiots... be responsible when you hunt pick up your crap... talking to random viewers not the poster or normal hunters.. :wink:


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i agree with that completely. we farm and that would anger me for sure


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> SilloSocks 3D Ghilli Blind Price: $129.95
> 
> Sillosocks 3-D Ghillie Blind New for this year! Perfect for hunting Snows, Canadas, and Ducks! We have been testing these for years with great success! Sillosock Ghillie Layout Blind comes in our new Prairie Hide Camo. This camo blends beautifully in corn, wheat, barley, and dead grass situations. For darker fields, mud up the backside of the blanket or we have Dirt/Pea ghille blankets(not included) This blind features an adjustable height (0-16 ) padded backboard. It comes with a water resistant ghillie blanket, a ghillie skirt for the backboard, and a waterproof bottom. The whole blind folds up into a compact lightweight backpack. It also comes with a rubber coated steel gunrest. It is the lowest profile blind ever made. New Features: -Faster Setup time: 30 seconds. -Longer Blanket (8 x4 ) -Built in Blanket Mesh Facemask


 www.sillosocks.com They have a picture of their new blind. They offer a pea field ghillie blanket also.

Alex


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

be careful were u dig, where I hunt peas=winter wheat, u dont want to be diggin up the farmers freshly planted no till winter wheat.
with that said what we do is leave the blinds in the truck, just wear dark camo and lay in the middle of a small group of decoys, and i always try to kept my face behind a decoy


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

yup i've been looking for that also. That same idea crossed my mind im just not sure how it would work with a large group of people


----------

